# Golden Ret. - Sr. Male, Auburn, AL



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lee County Humane Soc.
Petfinder PetNotes


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a handsome guy..... Hope he finds a home quickly.............


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a beautiful guy, I cant believe how many beautiful retrievers need homes over there - it is heartbreaking to see,and so rewarding for the staff and volunteers to see them going to a new family where they are loved.
Hudson and Asha's Mum 
Australia


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Melissa,

Have you emailed the rescues in AL? I know J & L is a sister to Sunshine. This guy reminds me of Lisa's Ruthie. Can you let me know who you've emailed? I'm not going to be online much today. My being on too much today, could cause a split of the atom.

Sent email to the 3 rescues listed on the national list. I'm sure you did too!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Melissa,
> 
> Have you emailed the rescues in AL? I know J & L is a sister to Sunshine. This guy reminds me of Lisa's Ruthie. Can you let me know who you've emailed? I'm not going to be online much today. My being on too much today, could cause a split of the atom.
> 
> Sent email to the 3 rescues listed on the national list. I'm sure you did too!


Yes, I did send email to the 3 listed on the national list as well.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I emailed Lisa M. already about him, hoping Martha and Lisa H. are already aware of him, but just in case.

He looks totally sweet, and all golden to me, even though they say 'mix'.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenShamus said:


> I emailed Lisa M. already about him, hoping Martha and Lisa H. are already aware of him, but just in case.
> 
> He looks totally sweet, and all golden to me, even though they say 'mix'.


Thanks, and I agree he looks Golden to me.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Lisa wrote me back, she said she forwarded it to Lisa H. and Martha down in AL, so we'll see!

Thanks for posting this golden, let's hope he's out of that shelter real soon.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor Martha! I sent it directly to her this am, too. It's good to know people were contacted! I didn't think to contact the Atlanta Dog Squad though.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Poor Martha! I sent it directly to her this am, too. It's good to know people were contacted! I didn't think to contact the Atlanta Dog Squad though.


I didn't know that you had emailed her, but I do think it's good for her to get an email from Lisa, too, since they work so closely together. Hopefully this dog will be out of that shelter soon. Let's all keep our fiingers (Uh-um, our paws crossed)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, I'm sure she would want to hear from Lisa. I was in contact with Martha about Lacey. She seems like a wonderful person.

All that matters is that Sampson finds a place to go. I know Lisa mentioned we love our Seniors. Hopefully, someone has a spot for him.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Oh, I'm sure she would want to hear from Lisa. I was in contact with Martha about Lacey. She seems like a wonderful person.
> 
> All that matters is that Sampson finds a place to go. I know Lisa mentioned we love our Seniors. Hopefully, someone has a spot for him.


I agree, I just hope this boy gets a home.

I also agree about Martha and Lisa H. down South, all I hear are wonderful things about them. And, well, they certainly deserved the Starfish Award they received.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hooch was going to check on him on Monday, but they are closed on Monday's and I'm afraid that may be their euth day. I hope someone can get him over the weekend.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If someone calls and they know people are working on his rescue, they may hold him over.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Once again, I'll take this dog, certainly temporarily, if somebody can get him out of there and to North/Central Florida.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hooch emailed me, he talked to someone from the shelter and they have a possible adoption for him, plus they have Hooch's phone number if it falls through. Looks like he will be ok either way.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Cool, can we get a status?


----------

